# Wifi Router for 1500 rs



## cool_kals9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello folks, I need a router for home use. 3 story building.
1500 sq plot. want signal at every corner of it.
I am using BSNL broadband. and ADSL modem.

what you guys do suggest??
budget is 1500 Rs.

Here are some of dem i found appropriate..
Suggest yours..

Flipkart: Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router: Router

Flipkart: TP LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Router: Router

Flipkart: ASUS RT-N10+ EZ N Wireless Router: Router


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2012)

i dont think any of the above mentioned router can cover your complete home area..
you need to increase your budget upto 4k i believe to get good coverage on all floor as u want...

otherwise in  Dlink DIR 615 is a gr8 product which wud come in your budget too..


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 28, 2012)

the tp link router can full fill as it is having 300 mbps wireless speed


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Flipkart: Asus RT-N12 LX Wireless Router: Router

Will dis do??


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 28, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Flipkart: Asus RT-N12 LX Wireless Router: Router
> 
> Will dis do??



IMO it will fullfill your need but...wait fo others to answer


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 30, 2012)

Flipkart: D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router: Router

Dis is a good router. One of my friend says.

What you guys think about this??

Flipkart: Cisco Linksys E1200 Wireless-N Router: Router


----------



## Anish (Mar 30, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Hello folks, I need a router for home use. 3 story building.
> 1500 sq plot. want signal at every corner of it.


Most of the routers/APs out there will fetch you a 100 meters spherical coverage. Go for a good company such as Netgear/D-link/TP-Link



> I am using BSNL broadband. and ADSL modem.


What is your BSNL plan?
Do you want to connect two or more devices and create a LAN? - If yes, go for a 300Mbps else 150Mbps or 100Mbps will be Okay.

*Also Note: *
More speed != More coverage
Look for the supported protocols,  IEEE802.11 b/g/n would suffice your need.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anish said:


> What is your BSNL plan?
> Do you want to connect two or more devices and create a LAN? - If yes, go for a 300Mbps else 150Mbps or 100Mbps will be Okay.



What relation does it have with the BSNL plan?
and i will be using roter for my laptop only. need to cover 1500 Sq Feet * 3 Floor area.
150 mbps will suffice? out of brands you mentioned, which is really good? one of my friend shays, his 300mbps cisco model(us version) is not capable as d- link , installed in his opposite house. 



Anish said:


> *Also Note: *
> More speed != More coverage
> Look for the supported protocols,  IEEE802.11 b/g/n would suffice your need.



what is ieee802.11b/g/n?


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally purchased d Flipkart: D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router: Router


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome piece of machine...
Simply great.. easy to install, no worries after install, and runs smooth.. very smooth..

I was told on some other forum, it drops signal, this instrument made them wrong.
No event of dropping a signal even once.

Signal Strength is excellent. i get 4 signals on changing the floor (Up and Down). I get 5 out of 5 signals in all the room in same floor. I dont know if some of my neighbors got benefited from this router too... But point is signal has never disappointed me.

I run my PC, Laptop and Mobile on same connection, then also its response is very good..
I am highly satisfied with this router...


----------

